# Kiwi 1st timers 12 months in Europe and Morocco



## dazzla (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone

For a long time i have been meaning to post here. We have an old van , a 1988 Fiat Ducato, Holdworth Fanfare, which we had for 18months in the UK and now were are nearly 6months into a hopefully 12 month trip.

We left England and did 2 weeks in Ireland before taking the ferry to Cherbourg, we have now visited 17 countries done 10000+ miles, had many ups and downs and have mainly more Italy, France, Spain, Morocco to go in the next 12 months.

For all the details you can go to our blog, google 'dalenickyoe blogspot'

Very keen to catch up with others on the road and in particular keen to help other antipodeans.

Cheers, Dale


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome - where are you from in NZ?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good luck - I shall peep at your blog now. I listed our route thru Europe 2012/13 on our blog (site address below)


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Kia Ora Dale & Nicky!

Excellent to see you're having a good time on the road and keeping the Kiwi flag fluttering.

Sadly we're not in Europe this year and as we wait for house rebuild to start here in ChCh it's unlikely we'll get there next year either. Grrr!

Some of European travel adventures in 2008, 2010 and 2012 in our Hymer can be found by rummaging around here: http://sja.co.nz

Go well and stay young.

Kia Kahu


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome!

Nice to see someone living the dream :wink: 

But, what kind of help are you willing to offer fellow antipodeans?!? 

I have a MH that needs a good clean :lol: :lol: 

Have fun in the next 6 months - some awesome countries to see and people to meet

Simone 

(from Tassie)


----------



## dazzla (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys

We are from Christchurch. 
:lol: our MH is in dire need of a wash too


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dazzla said:


> We are from Christchurch.


Just about the one place of any size we haven't visited - the first time we went we had to miss it out of the itinerary - the next time we went much of it wasn't there.


----------

